# What broadheads would you recommend?



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

This upcoming whitetail season is going to be my first and i was wondering what broadhead i should use, i was thinking the rage 2 blade but i dont know if their reliable? Post what you use or recommend.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

whats your draw weight and length if you have enough thump then rage will be fine


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> whats your draw weight and length if you have enough thump then rage will be fine


Right now its at 45 # but idk if ill get it up to 50 by season


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

well i use to shoot my micro midas 3 at 47# with g5 montec and i would blow through animals!
but honestly if u want to find the best broadhead that works for u i would limit down ur search to 3 brands of broadheads and shoot them all and see which one flies best and would penetrate the hardest good luck and i hope find the right one!!!!


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

Anything CUT ON CONTACT .. such as Magnus stinger 4 blade or Slick trick RAZOR TRICKS


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'll second Magnust Stingers. At your weight your best bet would be a good cut on contact fixed blade.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Can't go wrong with muzzy's. It also depends on what your set up is.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

MartinHunter12 said:


> Right now its at 45 # but idk if ill get it up to 50 by season


Dont use mechanicals, I would suggest G5 montecs or Slick tricks!


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

magnus stinger broadheads are the best. they are cut on contact and are 23 bucks compared to rage 2 blades wich are $40 per 3. they also come with a lifetime warranty!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

when i was hunting with only 40 lbs a few years ago i used muzzys but if i were you i would use 100 grain magnus stingers 4 blade or you could get the buzzcuts if you like the blade serrations or if you just want to go with mechanical you could go with rage 40 ke :thumbs_up


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

At your poundage I would stay away from mechanicals. Slick tricks, magnus,muzzy,g5 all put out goo fixed blade heads


----------



## LeTHaL4aReeZen (Jul 23, 2010)

Most deffinitly go wit a SLick Trick. probably an 85 gr. with 45 lbs. to back it up


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys im allso going to try out the carbon express f15 fixed blade cus i got one broadhead for free on their site well 5 bucks for shipping, but still a deal, and ill see how that works and i kinda wanna try magnus also.


----------



## Ryanjack (Jul 20, 2010)

good definitely go with fixed I shot rage last year made a lung shot broke through one set of ribs but barely with a #60 reezen still got the deer but this year going with G5 fixed.


----------



## Hoytmaxxis321 (Jun 30, 2010)

Buzzcuts or hellrazor


----------



## ByrdJr. (Dec 27, 2006)

no mechanicals!! if i was you id go with slick tricks, g5 or muzzys


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'd go with a Muzzy 3 blade with your poundage, when I pulled 40#-50# I shot a Muzzy 75 grain 3 Blade, then after about 50 pounds or so I went to 100 grain broadheads. You don't need those huge expandable broadheads to get a good blood trail all you need is good penetration or even better a pass-through which is very possible at 45# at a deer and a good double lung or heart shot and at 45# you don't need to be near expandables other than maybe the Rage 40# KE but why sacrifice penetration and alot more money for an expandable. Best of luck to you this season!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

MartinHunter12 said:


> Thanks for the help guys im allso going to try out the carbon express f15 fixed blade cus i got one broadhead for free on their site well 5 bucks for shipping, but still a deal, and ill see how that works and i kinda wanna try magnus also.


The F-15 fixed blade is a bad broadhead with no doubt. The only thing is that they are pricy, the only bad thing about them is they make a little noise when going through the air.
At 45# I'd only shoot as far as 30-35 yards to be on the safe side, you don't want to wound an animal or not get enough penetration to have a clean kill on a deer or a really nice buck, and you don't need to get it to 50# especially if it will be a struggle to get it back, just pull back with what your comfortable with and what you can pull back with heavy clothes on like your insulated stuff because I've had that problem before. I could pull my bow back easy as ever in warm weather with only 1 layer of clothes on, but when I went to Ohio and had all my insulated stuff on, it was a bit of a struggle to get it back and you sure don't want to have to struggle to draw it back when there's a big buck 20 yards or so from you.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> I'd go with a Muzzy 3 blade with your poundage, when I pulled 40#-50# I shot a Muzzy 75 grain 3 Blade, then after about 50 pounds or so I went to 100 grain broadheads. You don't need those huge expandable broadheads to get a good blood trail all you need is good penetration or even better a pass-through which is very possible at 45# at a deer and a good double lung or heart shot and at 45# you don't need to be near expandables other than maybe the Rage 40# KE but why sacrifice penetration and alot more money for an expandable. Best of luck to you this season!


yeah i shot 75 grain muzzys as well when i was only shooting 40-50# but looking back i wish i would of went with 100grain to get my momentum up to get better penetration but i didn't have any issues with penetration with the 75 grain and i really don't see why some people are saying NO TO MECHANICALS because todays bows have more than enough energy to push a mechanical into an animal you probably will not get a pass thru but you will defiantly get enough penetration to kill any deer out to 30 yards


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

muzzyman1212 said:


> yeah i shot 75 grain muzzys as well when i was only shooting 40-50# but looking back i wish i would of went with 100grain to get my momentum up to get better penetration but i didn't have any issues with penetration with the 75 grain and i really don't see why some people are saying NO TO MECHANICALS because todays bows have more than enough energy to push a mechanical into an animal you probably will not get a pass thru but you will defiantly get enough penetration to kill any deer out to 30 yards


Ya but they are so pricy, the way I see it once you get to 55#s + then we'll start talking mechanicals and there's nothing wrong with a fixed blade bh, you don't have to worry about failure problems or anything like that and most of them are very low priced so if you break one you can go and buy the blades really cheap or go and buy another 3 pack, just need to make sure they fly the same as you field tips.
And and when I had my Mathews Ignition, I shot my first deer with a bow at 25 yards at 38# with a 23" draw shooting a 75 grain Muzzy 3 blade and my arrow fell out the other side, and I had made some pass-throughs on hogs and at 45# with a 24" draw I blew through a shoulder on a hog and stuck into the other one at 20 yards and it only ran 50 yards and had a massive blood trail I mean literally a trail rather than little drops with that Muzzy 3 blade and the advantage of a Muzzy or any broadhead with a Trocar Style tip is that it shatters bone where the broadhead enters and crushes bone as well.


----------



## defrost (Feb 21, 2010)

either magnus stingers, or muzzy phantoms


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah my very first deer with a bow i was shooting a parker buckshot at 40# 25" draw 75grain muzzys and i shot a button buck a 20 yards and i got a pass thru and my arrow stuck in the dirt at least 3 inches thats why i am saying there is plenty of energy left over but ignition kid is right as far as fixed blade with replaceable blades are cheap and they work great but i did not have a blood trail on the deer i shot with the 75 grain muzzys the only reason i found him was because i heard him crash 60 yards away


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

muzzyman1212 said:


> yeah i shot 75 grain muzzys as well when i was only shooting 40-50# but looking back i wish i would of went with 100grain to get my momentum up to get better penetration but i didn't have any issues with penetration with the 75 grain and i really don't see why some people are saying NO TO MECHANICALS because todays bows have more than enough energy to push a mechanical into an animal you probably will not get a pass thru but you will defiantly get enough penetration to kill any deer out to 30 yards


Not all of today's bows have more energy, and not all that energy means much. A flight arrow going at 350 fps is no more lethal than a heavy arrow going slower, and if you hit bone, well, you're screwed. That's it. Only heavy arrows and well designed broadheads break bone. 

For the record, a pass through with a fixed blade will produce a much better blood trail than a single big hole. Especially if you're hunting from a stand, and all the blood just collects in the chest cavity. 

The relative ease of killing whitetails has allowed some seriously flawed equipment to gain an dangerous amount of popularity.


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the replys


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

kegan said:


> Not all of today's bows have more energy, and not all that energy means much. A flight arrow going at 350 fps is no more lethal than a heavy arrow going slower, and if you hit bone, well, you're screwed. That's it. Only heavy arrows and well designed broadheads break bone.
> 
> For the record, a pass through with a fixed blade will produce a much better blood trail than a single big hole. Especially if you're hunting from a stand, and all the blood just collects in the chest cavity.
> 
> The relative ease of killing whitetails has allowed some seriously flawed equipment to gain an dangerous amount of popularity.


I completely agree with that fact, would you rather be hit with a ping pong ball traveling 100 mile per hour or a baseball going 50 mph? And as Ted Nugent says, two holes are better than one, I completely agree with that statement no doubt about it.


----------



## Willcz (Jan 25, 2007)

Jult bought 6 Hellrazors over lunch today. Going to be doing some preseason shooting with BH's and I always use "Shot Once" broadheads for hunting.

I am an admitted failure at sharpening the heads and with a $10 rebate per pack going on right now, I am a buyer


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Willcz said:


> Jult bought 6 Hellrazors over lunch today. Going to be doing some preseason shooting with BH's and I always use "Shot Once" broadheads for hunting.
> 
> I am an admitted failure at sharpening the heads and with a $10 rebate per pack going on right now, I am a buyer


I just run my broadheads on a diamong stone by just laying the broadhead on the stone and going left and right with the broadhead.


----------



## tannercollins10 (Oct 25, 2009)

don"t shoot rages. Here"s an example http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=aZRzBYuBIc4&playnext=1&videos=yEuJ0CFicR8


----------



## Hunter2678 (Jan 16, 2008)

see my ad for the unused slick trick 100gn heads....they're nasty good and fly great.


----------



## jbpf4l (Jan 23, 2010)

use muzzy mx-4


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

tannercollins10 said:


> don"t shoot rages. Here"s an example http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=aZRzBYuBIc4&playnext=1&videos=yEuJ0CFicR8


seriously? how do you compare a mechanical to a fixed blade broadhead its just not fair imo:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

muzzyman1212 said:


> seriously? how do you compare a mechanical to a fixed blade broadhead its just not fair imo:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


... Seriously? Am I missing something? If you're going out to end something's life, _why wouldn't you use the best avaiable_? An expandable doesn't do well compared to a fixed blade, then why in the world would people use expandables at all?

You have to compare them. They're killing tools. It's not apples to oranges, it's apples to apples.


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

How can you compare an animal to a 2 inch piece of wood? Unless your huntin trees kegan then you are not comparin apples to apples.


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

One more thing, if you wanted to use the best for a quick clean kill available wound't we just use a rifle. I know we can all mess us with any weapon but still a rifle would be the better choice. Compound bows would prolly be over traditional also. 

Anyway to answer the question, slick tricks are some good heads.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

fishycatfish said:


> One more thing, if you wanted to use the best for a quick clean kill available wound't we just use a rifle. I know we can all mess us with any weapon but still a rifle would be the better choice. Compound bows would prolly be over traditional also.
> 
> Anyway to answer the question, slick tricks are some good heads.


guns and bows are not apples to apples either

guns kill with pushing blood back through the the heart and causing trauma to the tissue in which the bullet enters.... arrows cause the animal to bleed out...


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Fishy- Youtube doesn't load on my computer anymore, so I didn't watch the video. Doesn't change the fact that people shouldn't be using garbage that has a chance of failing or causing a wound when their are products that are much more reliable out there.

As for your argument about rifles, that's garbage. Guns use shock. In truth, arrows are a much more lethal kill, _if you know what you're doing._ As for compounds being more lethal than traditional, that's just arrogant ignorant bull. The only way people get their beloved compounds to shoot so fast is to use arrows that are way too light. If you use a 10 gpp arrow from a compound and a SELFBOW, you'll see only a 50 fps difference, if that.That's a selfbow, a stick or single piece of lumber someone whittled into a bow. And that's just speed. The final lethality of a bow and arrow set up is the arrow and broadhead, period. *The lethality difference you do see between types of equipment is because people are idiots*. A compound is a well designed machine compared to the lowly longbow or recurve. It's meant to be shot with as much of the shooter error removed as possible. With trad, that's all on you, _and people make stupid and unethical calls_. That's why you hear all those idiotic arguements between people shooting different brands. The compound removes so much of the shooter error that at that point, you're superfluous and it's all about your compounds.

Free hemorage is akin to drowning. It is clean, quick, and if the morbidity of the arguement is removed for the sake of comparison, more "humane" than the shock of a bullet. Of course, because the deer might drop in its tracks people are quick to think that rifles are more "lethal". Right. Just because the average Joe is irrisposible or ignorant of how to make a bow and arrow as lethal as it could be, doesn't change the facts that it is. Ever wonder why some African hunters use bullets made so they don't expand? It's because you use less energy to just cause bleeding. Less energy to cause a clean death makes it more efficient.


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

kegan said:


> ... Seriously? Am I missing something? If you're going out to end something's life, _why wouldn't you use the best avaiable_? An expandable doesn't do well compared to a fixed blade, then why in the world would people use expandables at all?
> 
> You have to compare them. They're killing tools. It's not apples to oranges, it's apples to apples.


:amen:


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

Im not arguing that you can't make clean kills with any weapon you shoot. I shoot traditional more then my compound and have made kills with both so your talk about me and my compound doesn't exactly hit where you think it might have. Plus, I never said compounds were more lethal but like you said "removes so much of the shooters error".


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

"if you wanted to use the *best for a quick clean kill available wound't we just use a rifle*. I know we can all mess us with any weapon but still a rifle would be the better choice. *Compound bows would prolly be over traditional also*."

That's what you said. I responded how I thought you intended that to sound. I'm glad I was wrong though. I've just come across enough people who think compounds have some magic advantage over stickbows that I get a little hot headed (ok, alot:lol.

Your comment, however, was about lethality (the killing part), not the hunting differences, which you meant. Even that I'd argue, because as you obviously know it's just a matter of your max range, little else.


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

Haha either way its all good I like debates.


----------

